# Differences: EP1W vs EP3HA



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can anybody report the main differences, other than the radio? All the other leaks have been 2.3.4, with this one being 2.3.5.

edit: i.e. extra features, appearance changes, etc..I've seen mixed reviews on battery life changes.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

Its mostly the nrw kernal...not much diff if any in the rom...


----------

